# [s] Wie kann man das versteckte Xinerama-Feature abschalten?

## schmidicom

Mir ist kürzlich bei meinem Laptop ein kleines Problem aufgefallen als ich mir eine DVD auf dem am HDMI angeschlossenen Fernseher ansehen wollte.

Allem Anschein nach wird der Desktop bei meinem Laptop sobald mehr als ein Monitor vorhanden ist wie bei Xinerama über beide hinweg "gestreckt" mit samt Inhalt was beim abspielen einer DVD nicht so toll ist. Nach einer Internetsuche fand ich auch recht schnell heraus wie das möglich ist obwohl in den USE-Flags kein xinerama gesetzt ist.

Wikipediaartikel zu Xinerama:

 *Quote:*   

> Die X RandR-Erweiterung, die ursprünglich nur dazu gedacht war, die Eigenschaften des X Screens (Farbtiefe, Auflösung u.a.) zur Laufzeit ändern zu können, beherrscht seit Version 1.3. auch das Zusammenfügen mehrerer "Screens" zu einem Gesamtbild, wie es Xinerama anbietet. X Clients, die die alte Xinerama-API benutzen, funktionieren somit auch unter X RandR, allerdings mit der Einschränkung, dass sie über nachträgliche Änderungen in der Anordnung der Bildschirme nicht informiert werden können.

 

Die Frage ist jetzt jedoch wie man dem xrandr dieses Verhalten abgewöhnen kann so das die Bedienung eher dem ähnelt wie es unter Windows üblich ist. Also den Player öffnen, mit der Maus auf den zusätzlichen Monitor ziehen und dort in der Vollbildmodus wechseln ohne das das Bild über beide Monitore gestreckt wird.

Leider konnte Dr. Google da nicht wirklich helfen aber vielleicht weiss ja einer von euch wie es geht?Last edited by schmidicom on Sat May 12, 2012 6:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bell

Umgekehrt! Du solltest das USE="xinerama" nutzen! Damit würde der Screen zwar weiterhin über mehrere Monitore gestreckt, jedoch würde der Window-Manager die beiden Monitore einzeln bedienen können. Dh. Maximieren eines Fensters auf dem Fernseher würde das Fenster nur auf dem Monitor "Fernseher" maximieren.

An sonsten kannst Du das "Erweitern des Screens" manuell abschalten, in dem Du beide Monitore mit dem selben Inhalt versorgst (Clone Modus).

```
man xrandr

xrandr --output xyz --auto --same-as abc
```

Aber damit wird die Auflösung auf beiden Bildschirmen auf den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner runtergeschraubt was auch unschön ist.

Oder Du schaltest Dein Monitor ab und hast nur den Fernseher als Bildschirm:

```
xrandr --output xyz --off
```

----------

## schmidicom

Ich muss also Xinerama installieren um diese Monitorzusammenlegung zu einem Desktop nicht nutzen zu müssen...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Naja das USE Flag ist gesetzt und der Laptop fleissig am werkeln, mal sehen ob es dann klappt, melde mich nochmal.

PS: Ich hoffe ja das unter Wayland nicht auch so ein Murks fabriziert wird.

----------

## bell

Die Monitor-Zusammenlegung kannst Du nicht verhindern, denn es ist ein "Feature" des X-Servers, enthalten in der xrand-Extendion.

Daher mein Tipp das Feature "Richtig" also mit Xinerama-Unterstützung in den Anwendungen zu nutzen.

Die beiden anderen Tipps gehen auch ohne Xinerama, denn dort schaltest Du die Monitor-Zusammenlegung ab. (Es waren ja 3x Tipps)

----------

## schmidicom

Ich habe es jetzt mit der ersten Variante gemacht und Xinerama installiert damit scheint eine saubere Trennung nun möglich zu sein allerdings wurde bei meinem Testmonitor hier die max. Auflösung nicht richtig erkannt was vorher nicht der Fall war. Mal sehen wie sich die Erweiterung beim LCD Fernseher verhält und ob sich eine DVD noch störungsfrei abspielen lässt sonst werde ich wohl zur dritten Lösung greifen müssen. Die zweite kommt hier nicht in Frage da der Fernseher eine völlig andere Auflösung hat als der Laptop und beim klonen müssen ja beide gleich sein.

Danke für die Hilfe.

EDIT:

Ich konnte es inzwischen mit meinem Fernseher testen und dieser wurde trotz Xinerama richtig erkannt und die beiden werden nun sauber getrennt.

Problem gelöst, Danke.  :Smile: 

----------

